# Bianchi Impulso advice for a newbie



## harold ming

hi all,

i've been lurking around the forums for a while now, loads of great discussions and info. after years of mountain biking and touring with one eye always on the road bike scene, i've finally decided to actually get a road bike and ride the hell out of it. i did my homework, read as much as i could, and collected as much advice as possible from more experienced riders. i visited several bike shops, tried out some bikes that i liked (and that were within my price range), and narrowed it down to 2 or 3 bikes among which a 2012 Bianchi Impulso Veloce would probably be my first choice (on top of the fact the bike felt great and that i've always liked celeste, i can also get a good discount deal on it). 

anyways, yesterday i tried to consult with the guy in the bike shop and decide on which size frame to get. i left the shop feeling the guy didn't really know what he was talking about, but also confused because he kept recommending me a size 61, which i thought would be too big. i'm just below 6'1 (exactly 185cm), with an inseam of 35 in (89cm). my legs are slightly longer than my torso, which, i am told, would favor a frame with a slightly shorter top tube in combination with a longer head tube (one of the other bikes i looked at that fits this description is a Specialized Secteur, but i felt a bit too upright on it for my taste). in any case, the 61cm impulso felt clunky in comparison to the 59, which felt more compact and gave me a better sense of control. i told that to the guy in the shop but he seemed to concentrate only on the seat-handlebar drop and insisted that the most important thing is to reduce it. i, on the other hand, didn't really think it was big, or in any way problematic, but as i'm inexperienced, i wasn't really sure what to think. i should also mention that i came with my own measurements and some sense of how it should all fit and how i should feel, and that the guy didn't really measure anything precisely. (unfortunately, i'm limited in my choices because of where i live so i can't go elsewhere). 

so, before making any sort of decision, i wanted to ask if there are any impulso owners here that could give a suggestion or two...? would a 59 cm impulso be a good choice for my size and proportions, should i perhaps even try a 57? also, how does that particular geometry feel after a longer time on the bike, and is the bianchi impulso a good recommendation for a reasonably fit rider such as myself (hoping to get much fitter), who enjoys long rides but also a bit of speed?


----------



## kbwh

In my opinion a 59 is the right size for you. Saddle to bar drop can be adjusted by flipping the stem anyway.
The Impulso geoetry is relaxed for a Bianchi race bike, but it was Vacansoleil-DCM's frame of choice in Paris-Roubaix this year. Stable in a straight line and can fit 28mm tires.


----------



## Faina

Hi everybody from Italy
First of all sorry for my lame english!
I think 59 could fit for you, but you should try 57 if possible. 
I'm 187 cm tall (6'1) with inseam 89 cm. I recently bought a Bianchi Impulso 57, which fits for me. 
Considering my purpose to do more jouneys than races, the guy at the shop restricted the choice between 57 and 59, aiming to give me the most comfortable position on bike. I felt very good on both of them, but on 57 resulted a slightly more comfortable position. Considering my long inseam, the seatpost on the 57 is almost at his end, but it is still acceptably in range. 
59 required a little bit more back flex but, once again, the difference is slight and can be even reduced by changing the stem. 59 probabily gives you a more "low" or "aerodynamic" position. It's up to you to choose what make you feel better.
For sure i won't take a 61 bike, too long for me. Actually I started riding 3 yrs ago with a economical B-twin triban3 61cm bike,the handlebar was too distant and i use to ride in an incorrect position; i suffered from backache and hand tingling after long rides). 

Finally, I choosed 57. It is a great bike and gives me a good stability and comfort.
Coming from a very low entry-level bike, I was surprised by the difference. Backache and hand tingling are gone away right now using the Impulso. 

Let me know about your choice!


----------



## Bianchi-001

Hi,

Just last week I purchased a Infinito 57cm but it was in my plans to get a 59cm as I ride a Trek Madone 4.5 58cm. After going thru a complete fitting process at Grand Fondo Cycles in Nashville, TN Lynn said that a 57cm was my perfect fit. I'm 6' with 31" inseam but I would not just go by that. I would suggest going to a shop that really knows what they are doing. I did 50 miles today and the bike and I feel fantastic!

Be well...be kind, Bianchi-001


----------



## Bianchi-001

Hi,

I would try both the 57cm and the 58cm and see which bikes feels the best for you. The Infinito that I purchased w/ a professional fit did not need to alter the stem....in fact just a different saddle to fit my sit-bones and a few adjustments here and there.At this time the saddle is almost level with the stem tube and the bike handles and feels great!

Be well..be kind, Bianchi-001


----------



## harold ming

thank you all very much for great and informative replies. 
i spent another weekend at various bike shops talking to riders and mechanics, and trying out bikes to confirm what i already knew: in the end it comes down to a decision between a 57 or a 59 for me. 61 is totally out of the question, i really don't know what the guy in the shop was thinking. i'll go down there again tomorrow or on tuesday, test the 57, and then decide between the two after riding both.
however, in one of the shops i went to yesterday, i found a cannondale caad 8 that i also really liked so now bianchi is not the sole contender anymore  the cannondale size that fit me better was 58 (56 made me feel a bit too "racy"), but i found that i am perhaps a little bit too stretched out on it, which could be fixed with a shorter stem, i suppose. i compared the geometries of the caad8 and impulso and saw that the proportions are quite similar, except for the head tube angle, which is 1 degree bigger on the caad8 and might explain why i felt my position on the bike was more stretched out. 
anyways, i have some deciding to do in the next couple of days but hopefully by the end of the week i'll have a new bike.


----------



## Bianchi-001

Most "professional" bike shops will give you a custom fitting session and if not a small fee would be well worth it. I thought the right fit for me was a 59cm and in the end it was a 57cm.


----------



## SolarSmudge

I'm 6'1" and went for an Impulso fitting at the shop. They say I'm borderline 57-59 and they think I'll be just about better with a 59... which is what I've got on order.

Can't wait for it to arrive!


----------

